# New 3D Shoot in Central KY, Sonora!!!!



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Here are the dates of the shoot:
April	May	June	July	August	September
10	1	5	3	*7	4
24	8	12	*10	14	11
15	19	17	21	18
22	26	24	28	
29 31 
*Regular day shoot & night shoot

Here is a link to:
http://www.3dshoots.com/archery/detail/69942.php


----------



## Buckdt (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for posting. Sounds like a good set-up.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah it is well setup and we are getting an Elk, Carribou, alligator, fox and a few smaller targets in today as well as a BigFoot!!!! 

Come on and check it out!

check this link out:
http://www.3dshoots.com/archery/detail.php?SysID=69942

Brian


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is a few pics I took today of our new club shoot, Taj Mahal treestand and our bigfoot target.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

i know louie vey well i live in columbia and plan to shoot some of his shoots


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well that is cool and look forward to meeting you, I will be the one with the Black and Orange Athens bow and Staff Shooter shirt......


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*any thoughts*

Anyone else have comments about the last shoot at Sonora? 

There is another shoot next weekend and I am thinking about driving over to give it a try.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

KY-Z7 said:


> Anyone else have comments about the last shoot at Sonora?
> 
> There is another shoot next weekend and I am thinking about driving over to give it a try.


Sweet I look forward to seeing you there. I will be there, just look for me in the black and orange Athens shirt. Invite all your friends!!!!


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Weather*

I know that there is supposed to be some rough weather later today. Could someone please post if tomorrow's shoot is canceled?

Thanks,


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Shoot was good early then rain came in and let loose.....still had about 15 turnout to shoot......I only made it to target#6 though....lol......

Building coming along great!!!


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Looks great!! I have to ask where did you get Bigfoot? How much did it cost?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

bow-legged said:


> Looks great!! I have to ask where did you get Bigfoot? How much did it cost?


http://www.deltatargets.net/products/3d-54200.php
He is around $600.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

So are they shooting tomorrow? And what time do they start? I need to shoot early cause I got a wedding to go to at 5.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Start at 10 but if you show up early he may be ready. I should be there early as well. Look for me in the black and orange Athens shirt


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> Start at 10 but if you show up early he may be ready. I should be there early as well. Look for me in the black and orange Athens shirt


Kool I'll be there in a black Bowtech shirt and they are on fast time right?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah fast time. You got good directions. I live 1.4 mile down the road....you pass my house and barn with horses just before the shoot.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I think so, I just stay on 84 from Raywick to 1517 then turn on to knob creek!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

once you cross the Lincoln Pkwy on 84 the turn in around 6.5miles. 

Its Knob School House Rd.......at top of a hill.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I assume that they are not going to shoot today, will they shoot tomorrow?


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Shoot today?*

Same question as wsbark01.

Is the shoot on for today? Looks like maybe a slight chance for a window in the rain between 12 and 3. May come over to try and get in a quick round if the shoot is still on.

Right now the weather for tomorrow (on Weather.com) doesn't look any more promising than today. Don't know if I can stand to miss a weekend of 3D - too addicted!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

They are there shooting. I had a mare give birth to a baby late last night so I may not make it today.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Are they going to shoot on Sunday the 2nd, I want to shoot and I think we might get a break in this weather tomorrow. Let me know.
Thanks


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*rain, rain, go away*

It looks like I won't get a chance to try out Sonora this weekend due to the rain. I was hoping for a break in the weather, but it has pretty much rained constantly for the past two days. 

Hopefully next weekend will be better. Does Sonora only shoot on Saturday next week? Or will it be open Saturday and Sunday?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah rain is crazy!!! Every Saturday from now till third week in September. Looks like great weather the nwxt week after tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

i am bringing about 6 people in our clan this saturday


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

wilkersonhunter said:


> i am bringing about 6 people in our clan this saturday


Sweet I look forward to shooting after two weeks of storms!!!! Look for me in the Athens Shirt!! Food is great also so bring your appetite. 

Brian


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*3 tries the charm?*

This will be the 3rd weekend that I have planned to get over there and try it out. Surely the weather will cooporate this weekend. My son and I will be there for sure (hopefully). Big Foot better run for cover!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wish I could make it Brian.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

KY-Z7 said:


> This will be the 3rd weekend that I have planned to get over there and try it out. Surely the weather will cooporate this weekend. My son and I will be there for sure (hopefully). Big Foot better run for cover!!!


Well besides the wind it looks to be a great day weather wise!!! BigFoot said he isnt scared and bring it!!! LOL



asa1485 said:


> Wish I could make it Brian.


Wish you could too Pete!!! Jason said he wants to try and make it down once this year.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

If it wasnt so dang far from Iowa I'd be down there...lol
Brian check your PM's man.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I know u would J I pmed u back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey I just heard that bent arrow is having a animal shoot tonight at 7pm i think, hunter class set up. Again this is what I was told, hope to see some of you all there.


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Be there around 10:00*

Heading out from Saloma a little after 9:00. Should be there around 10:00. Can't wait to try out the new course.


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Shoot today?*

Heading to Sonora in a few minutes. 

Anyone else shooting there today?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

KY-Z7 said:


> Heading to Sonora in a few minutes.
> 
> Anyone else shooting there today?


Sorry for delay. Glad to meet you there!! Hot Muggy day....what did you end up shooting? I shot a 300 in Open class.

Brian


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*hot - but still a good day*

It was hot out there today. Thank God for the breeze.

I didn't shoot very good on the first 15 targets - 131. For some reason I wasn't able to judge yardarge. Arrows were flying great, I was just high or low on everything. Took a break at the turn (drink cooler) and did a lot better on the 2nd 15 targets - 158. I normally shoot between 290 and 300, so I don't guess 289 is too bad considering the terrible start. Oh yeah, I shoot hunter class.

My son shot his best round ever in the youth class. He actually kicked my butt. He shot 150 on the front and 158 on the back for a 308. I told him that he wasn't allowed to shoot youth class anymore at Sonora. It may be too easy for him. The youth stakes there are a little shorter than most of the other courses we shoot. If he won he class, that would be his 2nd win in two shoots at Sonora. I think that means he has to move up anyway.

I shot Sonora for the 1st time back on May 8. I can see a lot of improvment in just the short time between now and then. Everyone seems very friendly and I have really enjoyed both visits. We will definitely be back soon. Maybe not next week, but soon.


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Another good day at Sonora*

Had another good shoot today at Sonora. Shot 295 in hunter class. Actually shot a lot better than that, just couldn't buy a 12. Probably only a 1/4" or less from a 12 on at least 8 targets. Score could have been a lot better.

My son shot his first round from the hunter stakes today and shot a 250. He actually had more 12's than me, just dropped too many 5's. He'll get used to the longer shots soon enough.

No crowd at all today. My son and I slep in a little today and didn't start until around 1:00 PM. Didn't run into anyone else on the course. Any of you guys that are close by should try to get out there and shoot sometime. Nice layout, great clubhouse, and ran by good people.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Good shooting!!! Last weekend with my kids for the summer and we had some stuff to do and will be there next weekend for sure!!!


----------



## seepointerrun (Apr 27, 2010)

there set up is good. they are very nice people, we haven't gotten there till 4PM last 2 shoots and they told us to take our time. club house has AC and for the past few weeks we've needed it. super facility and range.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well glad you like it.....the AC really hits the spots on these dog days!!!!


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Can just we drop by anytime and shoot for a fee?


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*shooting anytime??*

As far as I know, they only shoot on Saturday.

There is a link to a there site on 3Dshoots.com in the first or second post. I think that there is phone number on the 3Dshoots site. Give them a call.

Nice people and I have really enjoyed shooting there the 3 times that I have went this year.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Green River said:


> Can just we drop by anytime and shoot for a fee?


Not at this time. Due to cost of targets and it is also on Private property that is leased as well. 



KY-Z7 said:


> As far as I know, they only shoot on Saturday.
> 
> There is a link to a there site on 3Dshoots.com in the first or second post. I think that there is phone number on the 3Dshoots site. Give them a call.
> 
> Nice people and I have really enjoyed shooting there the 3 times that I have went this year.


Yeah you can call Louie but that is and was the original plan to save the targets. 

Well it looks a little warm for this Saturday and I plan on being there early!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*How was the shoot today?*

How was the shoot today? I had to work and couldn't make it out.

Think that I am heading to Adair County tomorrow morning.

Hopefully my son and I can make it out next weekend.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

It was a good but hot shoot!!! I think the heat kept some home......

I have a buddy from Iowa that may be shooting with me next week.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

bcbow1971 said:


> It was a good but hot shoot!!! I think the heat kept some home......
> 
> I have a buddy from Iowa that may be shooting with me next week.


Yep I plan on shooting next weekend with you Brian...If nothing else we'll hit Brush Creek Archery up on the 4th, but hopefully I can make it up there to shoot too. I gotta get the eXceed dialed in this week while I'm at my mom's hopefully or I'm not gonna be shooting much of anything.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well if you need my target just let me know.....


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*July 3rd*

Planning to come over with my son on the 3rd. Hopefully the great weather that we had today will stick around until at least Saturday.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

supposed to be about the same......definately better than last week!!!

See u there!


----------



## MikeyJ (Sep 8, 2008)

Just wanted to chime in and say that you all have a nice course. It's well set up and taken care of. I've shot it twice so far and will definitely be back when time permits. Keep up the good work!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Glad you like it and spread the word!!!


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I hear there is going to be some sharp shootin' Raywick boys there on Saturday. 






Who knows maybe I'll even show up.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Sweet sounds like a good crowd this weekend!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck everyone. I will be there for sure and should be having a buddy and fellow Athens Staffer shooting with me tomorrow.....come check out our Athens bows and he has his new Athens Exceed with him!!!


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry I didn't make it over today. All of my potential shooting buddies bailed on me. 


Maybe next week. Hope it went well. Looks like perfect weather to me.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well you could have shot with us.....was a good day and turnout!!

Look forward to seeing everyone next week!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Should be a great day weather wise for 3D tomorrow!!! Iron buck should be up and running tomorrow!!!


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

What is the latest we could sigh up?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Green River said:


> What is the latest we could sigh up?


4 pm


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Do you all have a shoot tommorow


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes every Saturday till mid September!!


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Will be there


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

good shoot today


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*working - AGAIN!!*

Sorry I couldn't make it over today. Working all day at the plant - AGAIN!!! In fact, I am still at work. Probably over here all day again tomorrow.

This sure is cramping my 3D Addiction.

Glad to hear that everything went well - maybe next week I can kill some foam again.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah I am getting ready for the R100 with my wife in two weeks.....

That Iron Buck is sweet.....too bad I was 1/4" low.......lol


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

The iron buck was fun but i was a little low to boom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big jay (Aug 27, 2007)

*ttt*

hey! good shooting valley creek enjoyed shooting yesterday, desent course they have got.. but lets not for get to invite everyone to the benifet shoot at valley creek archery on saturday july the 24th... going for a really good cause guys ,more details at sign up but all proceeds will go to help cancer victim ..prayers go out to all valley creek archery and the staff....


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*ttt*

The the top for a great place to shoot.

I haven't been able to make it over since early July due to working every Saturday - hopefully I can get off work next Saturday to come how many new improvements you have made over the past month.


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

My son and I had a great time today at Sonora. My first time to shoot the iron buck that is target #30. I didn't ring the bell (actually got the 12 ring) but my son made a solid hit in the 8 ring - clang!!! At least he has a good momento from the day. 

Hopefully we can get over and shoot again before you close up for the year. Great course for your first year. Can't wait to see what all you guys add for next year. Thanks for all of the hard work this year. 


Anyone in central KY that hasn't made it over yet, Sonora is shooting for 5 more Saturdays!! A lot of the other courses around here are closing up for the season. Try them out some Saturday if you have a chance.


----------



## Buckdt (Aug 9, 2004)

We shot there this past Saturday also ( after the rain pass thru) & had a great time. Louie & others have done a great job in the set-up. It was my second time to shoot there. The other two guys that went with me said it was the best set-up that they have seen & really enjoyed it & the best part is that it's only around 30 minutes from the house.
The Iron buck - so far I've made the red.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Great shoot! What were the high scores from today?


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

I finally got a chance to check it out this weekend...I posted some pics in this thread

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1311341&highlight=Sonora


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice picts on your thread. My son (15 years old) and I have shot Sonora several times this year and have really enjoyed it. Hope to make it out at least one more Saturday before they pack it up for the year.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah great times....next year will be another great year!!!


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

KY-Z7 said:


> Nice picts on your thread. My son (15 years old) and I have shot Sonora several times this year and have really enjoyed it. Hope to make it out at least one more Saturday before they pack it up for the year.


Next Saturday is their last shoot of the year is what I was told yesterday...If you decide to make the trip drop me a messge on here..


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I will be there around 10.........I live just down the road!!!!


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Do they post the scores anywhere on the net?


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

Had a great time today at the last shoot of the year. Shot pretty well. Ended up with a 313 in Hunter Class (including the 24 on the Iron Buck Target#30). Would have shot a 301 without the bonus. My shooting partner (TJ) rang the bell and added his arrow to the 5 gallon bucket full. Anybody know what score actually won hunter class? I was in the lead when I left.

Just a quick note of thanks to everybody at Sonora. I think that I shot over there 7 times this year and really enjoyed it. I will definitely be back again next spring. Be sure to post your dates!!!


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

are there any more shoots this season...just found this thread and hoping i can catch at least one shoot.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

That was the last shoot of the year and I plan on helping Louie get a place to post scores online for next year. We will post next years dates as soon as they are set. He will be coordinating with other local shoots and most likely just have two a month and not every weekend.....too much competition with other clubs and he is going to try and shoot on opposite weekends as Valley Creek II in E-Town.....


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

Any news on the schedule at Sonora for this year? Getting a little stir crazy and ready to kill some foam.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

We will be having a meeting this week to go over the dates and some new stuff we plan on having at the shoot this year. Looking at having shoots on odd weeks from Valley Creek.....Will post ASAP!!!


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks - my son and I just finished shooting in the backyard today. Ready for a little 'LIVE' 3D action.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

KY-Z7 said:


> Thanks - my son and I just finished shooting in the backyard today. Ready for a little 'LIVE' 3D action.


we went to stanford (cedar creek) to shoot today and that is a really nice course. when i left i was in the lead with a 314


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Cool where is that at? 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

micheldell said:


> relocation can mean many things. This may mean moving from one house to other elizabeth. It began to shift to refer to hardin county, kentucky, and one of a growing industry, new jobs. Even from overseas meant to start a new mission in fort knox.


what??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

That's what I was thinkin lol
uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

bcbow1971 said:


> Cool where is that at?
> 
> uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


about 8 to 10 miles east of danville


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

OK Here is the link to the shooting dates......35 shoots this year with info below!!
Arrowhead Archery 3D Shoot Schedule


30 target walk through 3-D archery course for the whole family as well as the avid archer. We plan on shooting every Saturday (Except Opening weekend of Turkey Season) as well as some Special Holiday Shoots! There are Several Adults and Youth classes as well as Cubs shoot FREE(with limited free bows to use for free). We have classes to challenge hunters as well as for those who shoot for fun. We will also have a Classic shoot at the end of the year with prizes and you only have to shoot 15 shoots to qualify. 
We have:
Large A/C / Heated indoor clubhouse with restroom, full kitchen, Mini Pro Shop, large parking area
40 yard practice range
Wide access walking trail throughout
Large Elevated Treestand Platform Shots
Shooting from a Blind
Shooting Lanes in Fields as well as Woods Shots
Steel/Iron Buck optional target
Refreshments along course
Food and Refreshments available for purchase.
Trophies for different classes
Novelty Shoots 
The end of the year Classic shoot will include Door Prizes, Awards, Food, as well as a special guest!!!
Come join us at our family oriented archery range to have fun and enjoy the great outdoors. Suggestions to improve the shoot are accepted and suggestions from last year have helped us improve on this year. Please come join us for a good time and bring a friend!
Clubs and Organizations wanting to hold a special shoot or gathering please feel free to contact Louie Payne at 270-358-0403 or email at [email protected].


From Elizabethtown or Bowling Green I-65:
Take I-65 to Sonora Exit 81 Take HWY 84 East towards Hodgenville 2.0 Miles and then turn RIGHT onto HWY 1517 (Oak Hill Road) and go 1.4 Miles then Turn RIGHT onto Knob School House Rd and go down 1.2 miles and entrance will be on your RIGHT. There are signs at every turn. 

From Hodgenville: 
Take HWY 84 West towards Sonora 6.4 miles and turn LEFT onto HWY 1517 (Oak Hill Road) and go 1.4 Miles then Turn RIGHT onto Knob School House Rd and go down 1.2 miles and entrance will be on your RIGHT. There are signs at every turn.


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Man i can't wait tell louie joey will be there


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Will do!!!!


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

See you all soon.


----------



## Davethebuilder (Jan 12, 2011)

How long does it take to get there from Louisville Looks like a fun short road trip


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Were are at exit 81 on I-65 and about 40 minutes from the backgrounds. Yeah a fun shoot and great times..

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

OK got all the targets prepped last night and working on a few new stands for the large targets and should be setting the targets out on the lanes Saturday!!! 

Going to be posting a new thread about the shoots new main store and indoor shooting range that will have a Buckmasters Style Pop Up Shooting league and 40+ yard indoor practice range!!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Indoor shoot info:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1407363


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

Only 1 more week!!!!


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't wait time to kill some foam


----------



## DoubleLung-Buck (Jan 30, 2011)

Big Foot is a great target! I hope someone can direct me to some shoots in southwestern Ohio near the Lebanon area. Moved from Pennsylvania, my son and i are looking for local clubs we can get involved with and continue our passion of practicing in real hunting situations.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

DoubleLung-Buck said:


> Big Foot is a great target! I hope someone can direct me to some shoots in southwestern Ohio near the Lebanon area. Moved from Pennsylvania, my son and i are looking for local clubs we can get involved with and continue our passion of practicing in real hunting situations.


We are only 2 hours from Cincy so if you want a fun shoot and feel like a little drive come on down. Also the R100 is only about 45 minutes from Cincy as well on June 11-12


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

OK we have changed some lanes and added a couple of cool scenario lanes, a 50/50 (win half the pot) 85 yard deer shot, Toughman shoot(5 targets and high score wins prize), and a few more cool things.........Best thing is Cubs shoot FREE!!!

Still have:
Great Food and drinks (Full Kitchen and BBQ)
New AC Building with TV, Restroom and seating
Mini Pro Shop
Covered Porch
20-40 yards practice range
Iron Buck (optional #30 target)
Benches and bow hangers along course
Drinks along route


Also we will be having sponsors for each lane and if you have anyone that you know that would sponsor a lane let me or Arrowhead know so we can contact them. Prices are almost un-passable for all 35 different/year long shoots!!!


----------



## dray223 (May 19, 2010)

what are the range hours?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

2011 3D Shooting Schedule
Feb	March	April	May	June	July	Aug	Sept
5	5	2	7	4	2	6	3
12	12	9	14	11	4	13	5
19	19	23	21	18	9	20	*10*
26	26	30	28	25	16	27	17
30 23,30 


Sign up 8:00-2:00 1196 Knob School House Rd.	
Adults – 10.00 Sonora, KY 42776	
Youth – 8.00 270-358-0403
Cub – FREE 270-766-4241
*Regular day shoot & *Classic Shoot* for qualified shooters (must shoot 15 regular shoot to qualify)
We will be cooking for every shoot so be sure to come HUNGRY!!!!!!


----------



## triker (Dec 29, 2010)

i dont understand this schedule


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry Basically it is every Saturday but opening weekend of Spring Turkey (April 16) plus Memorial Day, 4TH of July and Labor Day Holiday Shoots. September 10th is the Classic Shoot and for qualified shooters (must shoot 15 regular shoot to qualify).....but if you don't qualify you can still shoot but just not qualified to win any prizes. 
here it is again:
Feb 5, 12, 19, 26
March 5, 12, 19, 26
April 2, 9, 23, 30
May 7, 14, 21, 28, 30
June 4, 11, 18, 25
July 2, 4, 9, 16, 23, 30
Aug 6, 13, 20, 27
Sept 3, 5, *10*, 17


Also on 3Dshoot.com
ArrowHead Archery Shoot Schedule

Any other Questions please PM me.....It is a fun shoot and lots of fun.....only a few days away and I will be posting more pics after this Saturdays shoot!!!


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

ttt - see you tomorrow. It will probably be after lunch, but we will be there!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I will see you there. 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

Something came up (have to go to a funeral in Eastern KY), so we won't be able to make it tomorrow. Have a good first shoot of the year. Hope to see you next weekend.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.....have a safe trip and see u next week. 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Just got back very good shoot today shot a 294 bowhunter class nice course good group of people you all need to come and give this range a try you will love it


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

valleycreek said:


> Just got back very good shoot today shot a 294 bowhunter class nice course good group of people you all need to come and give this range a try you will love it


Good shot on the Iron Buck!!!! I got a 24 on there myself but that was my highlight to a rain soaked and windy day for me,,,,,,lol


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

What time does the shoot start? I just went to site and didn't see a time. Thanks


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Starts at 8 and registration stops at 2pm


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

bcbow1971 said:


> good shot on the iron buck!!!! I got a 24 on there myself but that was my highlight to a rain soaked and windy day for me,,,,,,lol


thanks alot buddy it was fun i cant wait until next week


----------



## triker (Dec 29, 2010)

i went by there to check it out work got me on call could not stay long looked like a fun place to shoot


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

triker said:


> i went by there to check it out work got me on call could not stay long looked like a fun place to shoot


Were you the one that was taking pictures for Louie? Hope to see you back next week or soon!! It is a fun shoot for sure!!!


----------



## dray223 (May 19, 2010)

Is the range only open on days of the shoot or can you shoot through the week


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Just for the shoots. He is opening a 40+ yard indoor range and having POP up 3D targets hopefully by the end of summer. 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

are you all ready for sat last week was great hope to see you all there


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

valleycreek said:


> are you all ready for sat last week was great hope to see you all there


I'm ready as long as this congestion doesn't get worse....last week was fun but I went out while it was still raining and got soaked but had a blast. 



uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well looks like a great day tomorrow!!! check out BigFoot's new lighted eyes on the FB page!!! http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100002046439211&sk=wall


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Another great shoot today shot a 304 had a heck of a time you all need to get out and give this range a try can't wait until next week


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes was a great day and had a blast!!! Tammy shot her first 3D shoot of the year and 1st real test after surgery!! She did great!!


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

My son and I enjoyed it too. A little sloppy (both my shooting and the ground), but still great fun.


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

bcbow1971 said:


> yes was a great day and had a blast!!! Tammy shot her first 3d shoot of the year and 1st real test after surgery!! She did great!!


what kind of stab do u have on the front of that thing i want one


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

valleycreek said:


> what kind of stab do u have on the front of that thing i want one


Those are Vendetta archery stabilizer!!! The front T bar is adjustable and can be turned all the way around and add more weight to one side or another. They are sweet....here is the archerytalk posts and below is website

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1352030
http://www.vendettaarchery.net/

Tell Jason Fuller the owner I sent you and to hook you up!!! I will tell him to be looking for you!!

Brian


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Going to be a great day weather wise for a 3D shoot tomorrow!!! Hope to see you all there.....Me and Tammy will be there!!!


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

Gotta work in the morning, but I should be able to make it by 1:00.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Sounds good see you there!!!


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Good shoot today but i shot like crap


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

x2 - shot like crap but had fun anyway.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Had fun until Sam beat my 2 1/4" Long shot with his pinwheel 1/8" shot.....lol..........All in all a fun day and ready for my new bow!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hope everyone can make it out to the 3D shoot tomorrow, for you early birds we are adding sausage and biscuits to our menu and we are also adding FRENCH FRIES to our lunch menu, so come hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Will be there


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

boys it's been fun but i'm done just can't shoot like i used to


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

valleycreek said:


> boys it's been fun but i'm done just can't shoot like i used to


Whats wrong? I just love shooting and having fun....heck most shoots I shoot just like I hunt and not worry about scoring ring!!!


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Need pics from last week please


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ArrowHead Archery Pictures


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Forget it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

valleycreek said:


> Forget it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am not sure if he is busy and I don't have time right now to copy and paste pictures.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Are they going to shuffle the targets around any this year or they going to leave them the same every week?


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

green river said:


> are they going to shuffle the targets around any this year or they going to leave them the same every week?


they really need to move them


----------



## Arrowhead 3D (Feb 6, 2011)

Targets and stakes got moved this week.


----------



## Arrowhead 3D (Feb 6, 2011)

valleycreek said:


> Forget it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Here is the link to all the pics from last weeks shoot, way to many to upload here.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100002046439211&sk=photos


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Anybody shoot in the rain on sat


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

valleycreek said:


> Anybody shoot in the rain on sat


I believe a few shot later in the afternoon. I left and went to Bowling green but did shoot Marion County Sunday.


----------



## Arrowhead 3D (Feb 6, 2011)

Had 27 die hards on Saturday.





valleycreek said:


> Anybody shoot in the rain on sat


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

man the weather looks like it's going to be good on sat i hope alot of people can make it out and shoot


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

valleycreek said:


> man the weather looks like it's going to be good on sat i hope alot of people can make it out and shoot


Looks like it will be nice valleycreek!!! I will be shooting there instead of Georgetown this weekend. If you still want to look at my bows and stabilizer look me up!!!


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Good shoot today guys this is a great place if you have not been you need to give it a try


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Good shoot today good weather


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

valleycreek said:


> Good shoot today good weather


Yeah was good shooting weather that is for sure!!!!


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

id just like to drop by and say that i shot arrowhead archery for the first time yesterday and id like to give everyone a hand for setting up a great course, i will deffintely be back to shoot!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

UPDATE!!!! 

*Team Bowmasters of Arkansas 3D Pop-Up Targets Demonstration!! Come shoot the Multiple Pop-Up and 1 running Target Novelty shoot!*30 target walk through 3-D archery course for the whole family as well as the avid archer. We plan on shooting every Saturday (Except Opening weekend of Turkey Season) as well as some Special Holiday Shoots! There are Several Adults and Youth classes as well as Cubs shoot FREE(with limited free bows to use for free). We have classes to challenge hunters as well as for those who shoot for fun. We will also have a Classic shoot at the end of the year with prizes and you only have to shoot 15 shoots to qualify. 
We have:
Large A/C / Heated indoor clubhouse with restroom, full kitchen, Mini Pro Shop, large parking area
40 yard practice range
Wide access walking trail throughout
Large Elevated Treestand Platform Shots
Shooting from a Blind
Shooting Lanes in Fields as well as Woods Shots
Steel/Iron Buck optional target
Refreshments along course
Food and Refreshments available for purchase.
Trophies for different classes
Novelty Shoots 
The end of the year Classic shoot will include Door Prizes, Awards, Food, as well as a special guest!!!
Come join us at our family oriented archery range to have fun and enjoy the great outdoors. Suggestions to improve the shoot are accepted and suggestions from last year have helped us improve on this year. Please come join us for a good time and bring a friend!
Clubs and Organizations wanting to hold a special shoot or gathering please feel free to contact Louie Payne at 270-358-0403 or email above.


----------

